#  Erste Hilfe >   Anatomie - was befindet sich hinter dem Schmerz? >

## Randnoir

Guten Abend, 
ich habe seit gestern, nach dem Fußball Traing, Schmerzen. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher was da schmerzt... Der Schmerz befindet sich auf der rechten Seite knapp unter dem Bauch aber noch über dem Intimbereich. Sprich da wo jede vernünftige Hose sitzt. Ist dort die Leiste? Kann es gar ein Leistenbruch sein? Es sind starke Schmerzen selbst im Liegen zieht es noch ziemlich. Eine Schwellung gibt es nicht.  
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen :-)

----------


## josie

Hallo Randnoir!
Deine Frage kann man so nicht beantworten, es könnte eine muskuläre Sache sein, weil es nach dem Fußballspiel aufgetreten ist, es könnte aber genauso gut der Blinddarm oder ein Leistenbruch sein. 
Du schreibst, daß Du starke Schmerzen hast, auch im Liegen, deshalb gehe ich jetzt eher nicht von einer muskulären Geschichte aus und eher von einem Blinddarm.
Ich würde dir raten, ein KH aufzusuchen, möglichst jetzt noch, wenn es Fehlalarm ist, wirst Du sicher wieder nach Hause geschickt, aber so ein Blinddarm kann auch platzen und das wäre nicht so gut. 
Also auf ins KH.
Gute Besserung
LG Josie

----------


## Randnoir

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Gestern Abend funktionierte diese Seite nicht mehr... Ich habe in meiner Beschreibung einen essentiellen Fehler gemacht. Nicht rechts ist der Schmerz sondern Links. Sprich Blinddarm kann ausgeschlossen werden oder? Die Schmerzen sind heute morgen besser geworden und im Liegen nur noch leicht ziehend. Eine Schwellung gibt es immer noch nicht. An einen Leistenbruch habe ich auch gedacht aber dann würde es mir doch heute nicht besser gehen....

----------


## josie

Hallo Randnoir!  

> Nicht rechts ist der Schmerz sondern Links. Sprich Blinddarm kann ausgeschlossen werden oder?

 In diesem Fall würde ich auch nicht vom Blinddarm ausgehen, obwohl es ab und zu vorkommt, daß der Blinddarm auf der li Seite ist, aber das sind seltene Ausnahmen.  

> An einen Leistenbruch habe ich auch gedacht aber dann würde es mir doch heute nicht besser gehen....

 Das kann man so nicht sagen. bei einem Leistenbruch tritt z.B. Darm durch die Bruchpforte, es kann natürlich auch wieder zurückrutschen, wenn man längere Zeit liegt und wenn Du heute wieder mehr unterwegst bist, im Laufe des Tages wieder schlechter werden.
Auf alle Fälle solltest Du dann einen Arzt aufsuchen, damit Du sicher bist, um welche Diagnose es sich handelt.
Ein schönes WE
LG Josie

----------


## Randnoir

Hallo Josie, vielen Dank für deine Antworten. Ich hoffe das die Schmerzen muskulär bedingt sind, zumal ich Torwart bin und die Muskeln einige Aufprelle abfedern mussten. Sollte es im Laufe des Tages nicht besser werden fahr ich ins KH. nocheinmal vielen Dank für deine Antworten!

----------


## Randnoir

Hallo, mittlerweile ist es 3 Tage her. Es waren muskuläre Schmerzen. Sie nehmen stündlich ab. Vielen Dank für deine Auskünfte :-) 
Gruß Randnoir

----------

